# What material works best with rhinestone heat transfers?



## Nautibling (Aug 6, 2009)

I am a newbie and was wondering what materials work well with rhinestone heat transfers. How well does 95% nylon work or would it just totally melt??? Is it best to stick with cotton products when working with heat transfers?
thanks, Jill


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You're not talking about nylon like the nylon backpacks or jackets are you? Rhinestones will not stick on that kind of nylon. I've done rhinestones on the stretch nylon skull caps and just about everything else and they work well and last well. When you do your heat sensitive items, you want to make sure you cover everything with a teflon sheet to help reduce the direct heat to the item. Also, if your pressure is right, you don't need to heat the rhinestones but for about 7-10 seconds, to get a good bond. This should help from putting too much heat on the item.

Good luck


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I totally agree with gail, on the nylon issue, but you do have choices, still

You could use flatback non glued rhinestones and glue them on one by one,, kinda a pain but it does work, 

You could also get a ultrasonic device to attach them to also.
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## Biz-lady (Jan 25, 2009)

How about 100% polyester? Has anyone put rhinestones on a cheerleading warmup that is 100% polyester?
My sample held, but I could pick it off. That scares me for long term and daily use.
I was thinking about using an applique first.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

biz lady have you tried the ultrasonic system,, for poly and fragile materials that cannot hold heat,, well,, Charles on here knows alot about that,, 
sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Biz-lady (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Sandy Jo,
Thanks
I did try an ultrasonic hand held system. But every once in awhile it melted something for no reason.
When I asked the manufacturer, they said sometimes that just happens. And they took back the machine.
I was trying to start some kind of business with dance costumes. But after it put a hole in a custom costume and I just gave up.
I never got any business up and going because I never felt secure enough I guess.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok, how about this,
Template and flat back non hot fix stones!

1.brush stones in template

2. apply hot fix tape, mylar or silicone, pick up stones. lay face down on flat surface. ( back of stones facing you)

3.work in small sections or one color area at a time 

4. dab gem tac on each back of each flatback stone

5. place transfer on shirt, let dry

6. take off transfer tape when dry.

I would not attemp a extensive design like this, or a large order unless you have alot of room to have garmenst stretched out all over the place,, lol

Hope this helps
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Biz-lady (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

It could be messy if you try to much to fast so be careful,, and have fun,,,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

BL, that's strange that your stones did not hold on the cheer warm up. I did our cheer uniforms last year and they are still holding up. Lord knows, some of those parents had suspect washing methods, but not a stone came off, and I just checked one and it is 100% polyester


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

gail not that is great news, 

woohoo
I wonder if they were applies with iron or heat press?

sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Bow2Toe (Oct 17, 2012)

allhamps said:


> BL, that's strange that your stones did not hold on the cheer warm up. I did our cheer uniforms last year and they are still holding up. Lord knows, some of those parents had suspect washing methods, but not a stone came off, and I just checked one and it is 100% polyester


 
Ive been wondering this too..so if I applied heatset transfers to a 100% poly cheer uniform, it will adhere no problems?? I have a request from a customer for a uniform..this will be a first..I usually just do t shirts etc.. 100% cotton..


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I didn't have a problem, but you could always test the uniform first. Find a small area on the inside of the uniform, like a seam and press some stones there. Since they probably won't want you to wash it, once the stones are pressed try picking them off or rubbing the fabric together roughly where the stones are pressed to see if they pull off.


----------

